# Pick a side and prepare for battle



## BlunderWoman (Feb 8, 2016)

The kids are coming tonight & I'm making smoked sausage, red potatoes, cabbage , & cornbread. My son says he's gonna bring his own cornbread if  I don't make sweet cornbread. I told him sweet cornbread is blasphemous and I'll have no part in it. If I wanted something sweet I'd bake a cake. My eldest daughter is siding with me.

So what say you?

Delicious skillet cornbread without sugar?

OR

Nasty sweet cornbread?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 8, 2016)

I like them both. Skillet cornbread is perfect in the bottom of a bowl with pintos and pot likker ladled over it. If it's sweet cornbread, I'll even eat that for breakfast. In either case, it's gotta be hot with lots of butter.

Do you draw battle lines for sweet or unsweet tea, too? If so, put me down for sweet, please.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 8, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I like them both. Skillet cornbread is perfect in the bottom of a bowl with pintos and pot likker ladled over it. If it's sweet cornbread, I'll even eat that for breakfast. In either case, it's gotta be hot with lots of butter.
> 
> Do you draw battle lines for sweet or unsweet tea, too? If so, put me down for sweet, please.



I think there's nothing worse than sweet cornbread with pinto beans. At least you eat that right 
I like sweet tea, but I'm fat & have learned to drink it unsweetened.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 8, 2016)

I've never tasted either.
Send some of each Downunder and I'll offer an opinion.
Pretty please.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 8, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> I've never tasted either.
> Send some of each Downunder and I'll offer an opinion.
> Pretty please.



Oh.. I didn't know they didn't make cornbread in Australia. It's only good fresh ..sorry


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 8, 2016)

There are 16 calories in a teaspoon of sugar. Go ahead and sweeten your tea and save the calories somewhere else.

Is that cabbage gonna be fried cabbage? If it is, what time should I be there?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 8, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> There are 16 calories in a teaspoon of sugar. Go ahead and sweeten your tea and save the calories somewhere else.
> 
> Is that cabbage gonna be fried cabbage? If it is, what time should I be there?


Oh no..I'm making a boiled dinner. Lazy tonight. 
it isn't the calories in the sugar I'm avoiding, it's spiking my sugar levels.


----------



## Temperance (Feb 8, 2016)

Either way is fine by me.  As for tea, well, that I prefer sweet.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 8, 2016)

Fiddlesticks. Sugar substitutes are AWFUL. I guess just carry on with the unsweet stuff.

Wait. What? No cornbread Down Under? Note to self: don't go there. They are deprived, poor things.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 8, 2016)

Temperance said:


> Either way is fine by me.  As for tea, well, that I prefer sweet.


true to your username 

Well I have to go finish in the kitchen. I just know the minute I leave this thread that Phil, Shalimar, and Cookie are gonna throw a party and munch on sweet cornbread while I'm gone.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 8, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Fiddlesticks. Sugar substitutes are AWFUL. I guess just carry on with the unsweet stuff.



I don't put anything in my ice tea.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm firmly on the savory corn bread side..


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 8, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> I'm firmly on the savory corn bread side..


Yay!!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 8, 2016)

They are all so predictable. Just sayin...

What kind of wine goes with sweet cornbread? Maybe a nice dessert wine like Mai Wine?


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 8, 2016)

I like the recipe on the Alber's cornmeal box..I do not like sweet cornbread unless it's dessert.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2016)

*Phil wanders into the kitchen*

*Sweet cornbread!* Nom, nom, nom, nom ... 

Shali! Cookie! Cornbread in here!


----------



## Cookie (Feb 8, 2016)

I'll have some toasted with lots of butter. Crumbs everywhere, just a bit sweet is how I like it.


----------



## Ina (Feb 8, 2016)

If it's fixed with bacon grease, I'm for unsweetened cornbread, and I'll leave no crumbs.  Can I come? layful:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 8, 2016)

I think they ate everything that wasn't nailed to the table, Ina. 

Greedy


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> I'm firmly on the savory corn bread side..



Me too QS, I don't like sweet cornbread at all.  Or sweet baked beans for that matter.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I think they ate everything that wasn't nailed to the table, Ina.
> 
> Greedy



*Phil looks around, looks at table, goes to get claw hammer and pry bar*


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 8, 2016)

Any leftover sweets and I am so there...wait Philly, have to lick this countertop NOMNOMNOM


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Any leftover sweets and I am so there...wait Philly, have to lick this countertop NOMNOMNOM



*returns with hammer and pry bar, watches Fur finishing up the scraps*


----------



## jujube (Feb 8, 2016)

No sugar in my tea....I save it for the cornbread.  Sweet cornbread all the way, any day, at my house.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 8, 2016)

My family always had sweet cornbread -- not too sweet, just a touch.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 8, 2016)

I made cornbread today. Lololololol.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2016)

I've never had cornbread either..._no cornbread in the UK.._..anyone got a real nice recipe for cornbread..?...I like things savoury but sometimes sweet..so any recipe will do...what do you serve Cornbread with?


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Feb 9, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> The kids are coming tonight & I'm making smoked sausage, red potatoes, cabbage , & cornbread. My son says he's gonna bring his own cornbread if  I don't make sweet cornbread. I told him sweet cornbread is blasphemous and I'll have no part in it. If I wanted something sweet I'd bake a cake. My eldest daughter is siding with me.
> 
> So what say you?
> 
> ...



Never heard of cornbread!


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 9, 2016)

hollydolly said:


> I've never had cornbread either..._no cornbread in the UK.._..anyone got a real nice recipe for cornbread..?...I like things savoury but sometimes sweet..so any recipe will do...what do you serve Cornbread with?



You serve it with beans, or with greens, or whatever else.  And butter.  It's a southern thing.  My mom made it all the time.  I'll look for the recipe.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 9, 2016)

Cornbread is the main ingredient in Cornbread Dressing or Stuffing served 
at Christmas and Thanksgiving in the South.


http://allrecipes.com/recipes/342/bread/quick-bread/cornbread/?page=2
http://spicysouthernkitchen.com/southern-cornbread-dressing/


----------



## Laurie (Feb 9, 2016)

Not a big thing over here either don't recall ever tasting it, but generally most stuff is too sweet.

Nice thick slice of cheese and onion bread, or sun-dried tomato,  warm from the oven with plenty of butter is more my style!

Isn't brioche a sort of sweet bread?


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 9, 2016)

In Canuckistan, unsweetened cornbread is referred to as Johnny cake. I will eat both. Lovely stuff with homemade black bean soup.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 9, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> The kids are coming tonight & I'm making smoked sausage, red potatoes, cabbage , & cornbread. My son says he's gonna bring his own cornbread if  I don't make sweet cornbread. I told him sweet cornbread is blasphemous and I'll have no part in it. If I wanted something sweet I'd bake a cake. My eldest daughter is siding with me.
> 
> So what say you?
> 
> ...



No picking sides or a battle for me...I'd do one of two things. Tell my son to bring his own sweet cornbread if that's what he wants to do...or because I love him I'd make a batch of the sweet kind he likes (and send the leftover home with him), and a batch of the unsweet for me and my daughter. Now that I'm older I pick my battles very carefully.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks Both....I've heard of cornbread but not in the UK....I'm going to have to try and make some...I've searched a recipe in the UK, and it says to use Polenta...( I'm not sure we can get cornmeal easily in the UK)..but I could be wrong, I just can't remember ever seeing it


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 9, 2016)

here's how some folks in the South eat cornbread...   The biggest meal of the day is usually in the middle of the day... around lunchtime.   Supper.. or an evening meal is smaller..   If you think about it.. it's a healthier way to eat..  Anyway.... if you have left over unsweetened cornbread from dinner, you can crumble it in a glass and pour ice cold buttermilk over it... add salt and pepper and it's a great supper dish..    I've had it and I love it.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 9, 2016)

hollydolly said:


> Thanks Both....I've heard of cornbread but not in the UK....I'm going to have to try and make some...I've searched a recipe in the UK, and it says to use Polenta...( I'm not sure we can get cornmeal easily in the UK)..but I could be wrong, I just can't remember ever seeing it



Polenta shouldn't be difficult, particularly near London.  Holland & Barrett do it, and it's widely available on line.

Nigella uses it so it won't be unknown!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 9, 2016)

For those of you who haven't tried cornbread and would like to make it I'll give you a recipe link. Alton Brown's recipe is very similar to mine except he puts sugar in his and I leave the sugar out.  You can substitute bacon grease for canola oil or not as you like.  Lots of things can be done with cornbread. I make mine using creamed corn ...many do not. I'll include a recipe link without creamed corn in case ya'll don't have creamed corn where you live. Sometimes I dice up some jalepenos and cheese in it when I'm eating it with beans. cornbread is good with stews, soups, beans, it's good for breakfast when it's leftover. 
First start off with a good cast iron skillet if you have one.  This is mine..





If you don't have one then use the thickest baking pan you have. The trick is to make sure the skillet is nice and hot BEFORE you pour the batter into it. 
Here are 2 recipe links-
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/creamed-corn-cornbread-recipe.html

http://www.texascooking.com/features/cornbreadmar.htm


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 9, 2016)

A good SEASNONED cast iron skillet is imperative.   If you don't know what "seasoned" is in relation to cast iron...  google it.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Feb 9, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> Cornbread is the main ingredient in Cornbread Dressing or Stuffing served
> at Christmas and Thanksgiving in the South.
> 
> 
> ...



Not something I have come across here in the UK.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 9, 2016)

Babsinbloom65 said:


> No picking sides or a battle for me...I'd do one of two things. Tell my son to bring his own sweet cornbread if that's what he wants to do...or because I love him I'd make a batch of the sweet kind he likes (and send the leftover home with him), and a batch of the unsweet for me and my daughter. Now that I'm older I pick my battles very carefully.


 Babs you sound like a sweet person. I had 5 kids and they've all grown up with the same rule at my house- _eat what's on the table_. My son knows this rule very well which is why he brought  his own  They would have driven me nuts when they were growing up if I'd let them pick and choose. They were already fighting over who got to drink out of the purple glass LOL. I've had cornbread at his house & I've just grimaced and eaten it LOL


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 9, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> A good SEASNONED cast iron skillet is imperative.   If you don't know what "seasoned" is in relation to cast iron...  google it.



I agree  I'm not sure if they have them where they live.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 9, 2016)

Laurie said:


> Polenta shouldn't be difficult, particularly near London.  Holland & Barrett do it, and it's widely available on line.
> 
> Nigella uses it so it won't be unknown!


Some people use polenta I'm told. I've never had that though.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 9, 2016)

Ina said:


> If it's fixed with bacon grease, I'm for unsweetened cornbread, and I'll leave no crumbs.  Can I come? layful:


See.. you know how to eat cornbread


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 9, 2016)

Polenta? Um, no


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 9, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> *Phil wanders into the kitchen*
> 
> *Sweet cornbread!* Nom, nom, nom, nom ...
> 
> Shali! Cookie! Cornbread in here!



I suspected such


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 9, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Polenta? Um, no



They don't have anything else like cornmeal I think. I went nuts when I went to the pyramids in Egypt trying to find cornmeal and oatmeal.. oh well I ate the hummous and flat bread and shut up


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 9, 2016)

Yay, cornbread. I make mine in the oven, never had it in a skillet. I wonder if cornmeal is available in Uk?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 9, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Yay, cornbread. I make mine in the oven, never had it in a skillet. I wonder if cornmeal is available in Uk?



yeah a lot of people don't have skillets in their kitchen because they don't use skillets


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 9, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Yay, cornbread. I make mine in the oven, never had it in a skillet. I wonder if cornmeal is available in Uk?



Cornbread is always baked in the oven Shalimar.... in a skillet... you put the skillet in the oven...  It's called Corn Pone in the South.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/141882/southern-corn-pone-bread/

"A bona fide Southern tradition! Authentic Southern corn pone is never sweet, and is baked in a cast iron skillet. Just like Grandma used to make!"


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 9, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Babs you sound like a sweet person. I had 5 kids and they've all grown up with the same rule at my house- _eat what's on the table_. My son knows this rule very well which is why he brought  his own  They would have driven me nuts when they were growing up if I'd let them pick and choose. They were already fighting over who got to drink out of the purple glass LOL. I've had cornbread at his house & I've just grimaced and eaten it LOL



That's pretty much how I did with my own kids when I was raising them, but now that they have their own homes and families...I get to treat them special once in a while and that works for me.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 9, 2016)

Babsinbloom65 said:


> That's pretty much how I did with my own kids when I was raising them, but now that they have their own homes and families...I get to treat them special once in a while and that works for me.


you must be sweet


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 9, 2016)

I sort of feel like this is hijacking, but here goes...biscuits and gravy! Not those things in a tube in the refrigerated food section of the grocery store and served with gravy made from a packet. I'm talking the real stuff!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 9, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I sort of feel like this is hijacking, but here goes...biscuits and gravy! Not those things in a tube in the refrigerated food section of the grocery store and served with gravy made from a packet. I'm talking the real stuff!


OMG you're talking about my evil weakness! I love biscuits & gravy! I hate any of it that isn't scratch. HATE gravy that isn't scratch. I LOVE GRAVY. I'm not supposed to have any of it...but I love it


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 9, 2016)

As a Canuck, I don't know how to make them. Or hush puppies whatever they are? But I make baking powder biscuits, plain or flavoured, scones, deadly dumplings. Perhaps I could learn some southern cuisine? I could teach the art of sausage rolls, Canadianyr style. Nothing like cocktail weenies, ugh.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 9, 2016)

LOL. It's either heaven on a plate or death on a plate


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 9, 2016)

Sorry, Shalimar. Mermaids aren't allowed to have biscuits. They'd get all soggy with salt water and stuff. You're doomed to a life without biscuits and gravy. And don't bother trying to bribe us with promises of recipes for poutine or tortiere, either. It won't work.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 9, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> As a Canuck, I don't know how to make them. Or hush puppies whatever they are? But I make baking powder biscuits, plain or flavoured, scones, deadly dumplings. Perhaps I could learn some southern cuisine? I could teach the art of sausage rolls, Canadianyr style. Nothing like cocktail weenies, ugh.


Hushpuppies are made with cornmeal batter & deep fried. Biscuits are made with flour . You probably are making them


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 9, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> LOL. It's either heaven on a plate or death on a plate



Truer words were never spoken


----------



## Gail.S (Feb 9, 2016)

No sweet cornbread for me.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 9, 2016)

Georgia, what about my signature brown sugar fudge, made with butter and whipping cream? My son calls it ambrosia.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 9, 2016)

Nope. Not that, either. You're out of luck.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 9, 2016)

Georgia, you are a cruel woman. Surely inter species abuse is illegal?


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 9, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> here's how some folks in the South eat cornbread...   The biggest meal of the day is usually in the middle of the day... around lunchtime.   Supper.. or an evening meal is smaller..   If you think about it.. it's a healthier way to eat..  Anyway.... if you have left over unsweetened cornbread from dinner, you can crumble it in a glass and pour ice cold buttermilk over it... add salt and pepper and it's a great supper dish..    I've had it and I love it.



My mother used to do that, too!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 9, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> here's how some folks in the South eat cornbread...   The biggest meal of the day is usually in the middle of the day... around lunchtime.   Supper.. or an evening meal is smaller..   If you think about it.. it's a healthier way to eat..  Anyway.... if you have left over unsweetened cornbread from dinner, you can crumble it in a glass and pour ice cold buttermilk over it... add salt and pepper and it's a great supper dish..    I've had it and I love it.


I like buttermilk.. i like cornbread. I haven't combined it before. I'll try it. Thanks


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 9, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> A good SEASNONED cast iron skillet is imperative.   If you don't know what "seasoned" is in relation to cast iron...  google it.



Yup, you've gotta do it in seasoned cast iron.  You get that nice crispy crust on the bottom.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2016)

Laurie said:


> Polenta shouldn't be difficult, particularly near London.  Holland & Barrett do it, and it's widely available on line.
> 
> Nigella uses it so it won't be unknown!



Yes I meant that I can get polenta easily Laurie...which is what they're using in the UK recipes for cornbread...but Cornmeal, I can't remember ever seeing _that!_


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 9, 2016)

You can buy some seasoned cast iron skillets in antique stores... and you pay a price for them too..   I've seen them go for several hundred dollars depending on the size..   I have a nice 15" one I seasoned myself...  A 12" and also an 8".


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 9, 2016)

I always use Aunt Jemima's SELF RISING Corn meal mix


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 9, 2016)

I've tried to like buttermilk, but it just doesn't please me. Ew. It's good for cooking and baking in lots of things, though.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 9, 2016)

I always use yellow cornmeal..not that lighter colored stuff. I haven't tried self rising


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 9, 2016)

Until I saw that picture just now, I didn't know there was self-rising cornmeal. Way down here, most folks prefer the white cornmeal. Not me. I was raised on yellow and prefer it.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 9, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> you must be sweet



Aren't we all sweet sometimes....believe me I can get just as riled up and sassy as I can be sweet!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 9, 2016)

lol


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 9, 2016)

hollydolly said:


> Yes I meant that I can get polenta easily Laurie...which is what they're using in the UK recipes for cornbread...but Cornmeal, I can't remember ever seeing _that!_




I can't quite figure out how that could be done. Polenta is a finished product. It would be like trying to use a chocolate cake to make cocoa.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 9, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> I like buttermilk.. i like cornbread. I haven't combined it before. I'll try it. Thanks



Yep  eat it up with a spoon...   tastes great..


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 9, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> I always use yellow cornmeal..not that lighter colored stuff. I haven't tried self rising



I use self rising flour for my biscuits too..


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2016)

Savory cornbread with food. I wouldn't mind some jalapeno peppers and/ or cheese in it, either


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I can't quite figure out how that could be done. Polenta is a finished product. It would be like trying to use a chocolate cake to make cocoa.




here it is georgia...


http://allrecipes.co.uk/recipe/3904/corn-bread.aspx?o_is=Hub_TopRecipe_2


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 9, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> Savory cornbread with food. I wouldn't mind some jalapeno peppers and/ or cheese in it, either



savory cornbread crumbled up on a plate with Black Eyed or Crowder peas cooked with fat back over the top..  a little chopped sweet onion garnish.. and ham...


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 9, 2016)

[h=2]Polenta[/h]Mămăligă is a porridge made out of yellow maize flour, traditional in Romania, Moldova, and Western Ukraine. Historically a peasant food, it was often used as a substitute for bread or even as a staple food in the poor rural areas. However, in the last decades it has emerged as an upscale dish available in the finest restaurants.

Polenta is porridge which means it's wet..  Corn meal is dry..  not sure how you would make cornbread out of Polenta..


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 9, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> savory cornbread crumbled up on a plate with Black Eyed or Crowder peas cooked with fat back over the top..  a little chopped sweet onion garnish.. and ham...



QS, you sure you're not from the South?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 9, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> QS, you sure you're not from the South?


I know..she sounds like she can cook up southern food


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2016)

hollydolly said:


> here it is georgia...
> 
> 
> http://allrecipes.co.uk/recipe/3904/corn-bread.aspx?o_is=Hub_TopRecipe_2




I get it Holly, they're using the term polenta in it's dry state. An Italian word for cornmeal. We tend to think of polenta only as a porridge or in a wet state.

po·len·ta
pəˈlentə/
_noun_
[COLOR=#878787 !important][/COLOR]


cornmeal as used in Italian cooking.



a paste or dough made from cornmeal, which is boiled and typically then fried or baked.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 9, 2016)

Ah. Now I see. For you Brits out there...cornmeal and polenta aren't interchangeable! That is, don't buy polenta that is already cooked and formed (sometimes comes in a tube). That won't work. Trust me on this, k? LOL


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2016)

Yup, cook cornmeal with water and you have grits for $2.00 a plate. Call it polenta and it's $20.00 a plate. Same thing, lol.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 9, 2016)

Cornmeal and water cooked together make cornmeal mush. It's pretty bland stuff unless poured into a loaf pan and refrigerated, overnight, turned out and sliced the next morning, fried in bacon fat or butter and served with syrup.

Grits are a different story. The corn is ground but not to the fine texture that makes it cornmeal, and when corn is made into grits, it's from white field corn. Grits, at least in the South, are made from hominy and cooked pretty much the same as corn grits.

When cornmeal is made into polenta, it can be plain but usually isn't. Polenta is usually made with a broth and/or milk/cream, cheese (Parmesan and mozzarella), basil and parsley, and sometimes baked in the oven although it can be poured onto a deep platter right from the pan it's cooked in.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks, Georgia, I was speaking broadly, not explaining about the grind with regard to grits. I heard someone say that on a cooking show!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 9, 2016)

I don't watch cooking shows. They make me want to run to the kitchen and whip up something tasty, then cram it in with both hands


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2016)

Lol, I totally understand! Sometimes I have to look away.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 9, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I don't watch cooking shows. They make me want to run to the kitchen and whip up something tasty, then cram it in with both hands



Yep it's food porn


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 9, 2016)

The worst is when it's chocolate food porn. Sigh.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 10, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> QS, you sure you're not from the South?



no, I'm a Yank... but I was married to an Alabama boy and his mom taught me how to cook Southern


----------

